# Samuel Gawith Navy Flake



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This is yet another tasty flake tobacco from the folks at Sam G's. It is a mix of latakia and virginia tobaccos that has what I think of as that typical Gawith taste. Upon opening the can I found the tin aroma as well as the appearance to be very close to that of Balkan Flake. Cut in thin, leathery, dark brown strips, it is a bit moist straight from the can, but at the same time entirely smokable as is. It crumbles with little difficulty and packs well into the bowl so long as you don't try to force it too much. Last time I smoked it I took a couple of flakes and rolled them, quite easily to my surprise, with hardly any breaking at all. Moist as it was it was a bit difficult to get going the first time but once I did there was only a need to put the flame to it a few times to ensure a proper burn. I was very impressed that it burned very well with little or no tongue bite. This has a lighter flavor than SG Balkan Flake, but IMO the flavor is almost identical but considerably milder and the sweetness of the VAs, or the slight bit of rum that is used in aging it, stands more to the foreground while the latakia hangs ever-present in the near back. From top to bottom this tobacco retains its original flavor, both smokey and sweet, and perhaps becoming a bit stronger toward the bottom, but not enough to change my opinion of it. It was a great hour long smoke, with a light medium amount of nicotene that left me with a decent relaxed feeling.


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

I am very interested in trying this - it may be my next purchase... so far i have not been dissapointed with samuel gawith.. and i am very intrigued by the navy flakes - it seems to be an older tradition navy tobacco.. anyway i will have to check it out and smoke my full virginia in the mean time.


----------

